# Eat the whole egg?



## bo2312 (Apr 2, 2002)

*eggs*

Is it healthy to eat the whole egg or the whites only?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2002)

I always eat the whole egg. If you eat just the white you're missing out on half of the protein and "good fat".


----------



## ZECH (Apr 2, 2002)

yeah I eat the whole egg too even with the cholesterol!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 3, 2002)

I think it depends on how many eggs you are eating in a day/at a meal. It also depends on your tendency to have high cholesterol. If you eat enough whites you will get a good amount of protien. 

I personally eat one yolk to every four or five whites. 

Where's w8? I know she'll have an opinion on this!


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 3, 2002)

when i do have eggs i break it down like this.7 total5 whites and 2 whole. the chloes is what i have to watch..   my fathers good looks plus his genetics..


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 3, 2002)

I've already posted on this, but here's more:



> Eating cholesterol does not raise your cholesterol. Your liver makes over 95% of your cholesterol. You only store about ONE TEASPOON of sugar in your ENTIRE bloodstream. When you eat grains, sugar, soda and juice they are rapidly converted to sugar. This sugar is not needed in the blood stream so it is shifted to the liver where the liver converts it to saturated fat. The increase in cholesterol is almost always due to eating too many grains and sugar. It is NOT due to consuming eggs or fat.



The whole article 



> The Cholesterol Issue
> 
> Do eggs adversely effect cholesterol levels? Most people would answer "yes" without even thinking twice. However, this seems to be a popular misconception, not supported by the evidence, according to Dr. Donald J. McNamara, PhD, of the Egg Nutrition Center, in Washington, DC, who made a presentation entitled "The Impact of Egg Limitations on Coronary Heart Disease Risk: Do the Numbers Add Up?"
> 
> ...



Whole article!


----------



## Robboe (Apr 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> This sugar is not needed in the blood stream so it is shifted to the liver where the liver converts it to saturated fat.




What's worse is that the body stores it predominatly as the sat. fat palmitic acid which is the worst type of sat. fat for elevating blood serum levels, blood triglyceride levels and all that shiznit.


----------

